# What breed / gender is this chicken?



## coolguymike27 (May 12, 2013)

First time chicken farmer

All i really know about chickens i have read online or the guy in the store told me.

Just wondering if some people in the community with more knowledge than me could help me out with Gender, and breed of this chicken.

I bought the chicken from a well known farm store that said they were all sexed at 90% hens.

The chicken is approximately 6-7 weeks old. The chickens name is EGGO and is by far my favorite so im hoping for a hen, I wont be able to keep a roo.

thanks for the help

mike


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

coolguymike27 said:


> First time chicken farmer
> 
> All i really know about chickens i have read online or the guy in the store told me.
> 
> ...


Plymouth barred rock, pullet(female).


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

It looks very like my cuckoo marans chicken! He is a Roo but this one looks like a hen!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would say barred rock, especially with the grey smudging on the legs, looks just like mine.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I would say barred rock, roo. Roos are lighter in color. Cuckoo Maran have penciled lines if you look closely. Much different marking upon inspection, especially purebred.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I thought it looked kind of white too, but without a female to compare it to I'm not completely sure. I bought sexed barred rock pullets and still ended up with a little roo. He's way whiter than the girls.


----------



## marcboulanger88 (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks like a barred rock hen to me.

Good luck

Marc


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Double post, my bad.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Comparison.

Note the clear difference in color. Not only feather color but comb, wattle, and beak color.


----------



## coolguymike27 (May 12, 2013)

thanks for the thoughts, at what point can you know for sure?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just out in my coop I should have taken a pic for you as well. Mine are close in age to this, is this the only one you have?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I grabbed some pics of two of my barred rocks. My little baby Roo and one of the ladies. Some color comparison for you


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's another pic of two of them from a week or so ago. The roo has almost no smudging on his legs.


----------



## coolguymike27 (May 12, 2013)

thanks for the pics, and yeah this is the only barred rock that i have. From the pics it looks like mine is in between both of yours color wise. Oh well I guess time will tell. From the over head shot the tail feathers on mine seem to go straight out like your dark one rather than being rounded like the light one, not sure if that is any indication just an observation.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I just wonder if the wattles and slightly lighter coloring indicate male, my girls have no signs of wattles at all. They will be 5 weeks on Wednesday. But the little roo has had wattles for a little bit now. I hope for your sake its a hen because I've only ever heard awesome things about them, it's why I bought 6 of them even though we are only planing on keeping 10 chickens. Luckily I did though we are already down to just 4 we can keep.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My opinion is Barred rock rooster.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a barred rock to me too. The males are usually lighter than the females but that said my hen is the exception to the rule so you never know. The comb on this bird looks about the same size as my 25 weeker, which leads me to believe it might be a roo you have. BUT, there is the gray smudging down the legs, which I was taught was a hen thing. It's a crap shoot! I hope for you it's a hen.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd guess barred rock roolet. Cute little bugger.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Tanning bed in the background of a pic


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like a Barred Plymouth Rock pullet. So cute!


----------



## jane_ames (May 17, 2013)

Definitely a Barred Rock female.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I know I don't have the experience of most of the others, but I'm going to guess Barred Plymouth Rock cockerel. It doesn't look like my 2 girls. It looks lighter and the comb is definitely bigger and redder. For what it's worth, the research I did before buying said that this type of bird can be color sexed: the girls are darker and then get white on them and the boys are lighter then get dark. I have had good luck guessing mine so far, but for your sake I hope I'm wrong! Good luck!


----------

